# introducing roxy to titch the bunny



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

hi we have had are pup around 1 week and she is very setteled now but we have a bunny people have said to us just put them together but im just abit worried because she is abit jumpy when we put there noses togethere but we should introduce them soon because when there older if the bunny gets out you never no what could happen and i would never forgive my self so has anyone got any ideas please thank you [/color]


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Be very, very careful here. Remember, your dog is, first and foremost, a hunting dog. Personally, I have never been brave enough to attempt an interspecies living arrangement (other than human/dog), and especially not with a natural prey animal such as a rabbit! But I know that others have accomplished this, and maybe someone else can give you some helpful advice. Please bear in mind that if your dog ends up killing your bunny, you shouldn't really be mad at your dog. She is just doing what comes naturally. The relationship of dog and rabbit is "predator and prey". Good luck, though!!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hobbsy1010 posted about having a white rabbit. You might try either sending a pm or searching for 'bunny' or 'rabbit'. 

Please don't be offended at the number of hunting posts that the search engine finds. As I said, there is at least 1 about a pet. Also, though not with a Vizsla, my sister has integrated her house rabbits with her Lab mix. Even with hunting dogs, it is possible. Difficult, but possible. Be vigilant!


----------

